

Asylum for Snowden won't stop Greenwald from publishing more leaks - areski
http://rt.com/news/asylum-nsa-leaks-greenwald-037/

======
mtgx
Obama's DoJ has just announced the new policies saying they won't consider
journalists as "co-conspirators" of whistleblowers anymore (why was that ever
the case?!).

How long do you think that will last if Greenwald will keep publishing ever
more embarrassing leaks for the administration. Weeks?

